# Natalya wrestling without Undies/Panties!!!



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

It could be part of suit. Like a material that looks like skin. But yeah if not, she definitely ain't wearing any traditional panties.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess she wore that to prove that her bladder problem has been fixed.


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

This attire really looks awesome on Nattie!


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

On a side note, not a single submission there looked like it was actually locked in. Everyone was super loose and flimsy with it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:Tripslick


----------



## Dev21589 (Oct 15, 2015)

I want Sasha's butt


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

solarstorm said:


> On a side note, not a single submission there looked like it was actually locked in. Everyone was super loose and flimsy with it.


I think Natalya got injured mid way, she was lumping.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I've found Natalya pretty sexy since around Mania time, when she started experimenting with those dominatrix style outfits. :bow


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

That sharpshooter :maury


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Natalya has the worst fashion sense though. I'm always like "WTF is she wearing"? It's like she ask Stardust for fashion tips.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That outfit. :yoda

Nattie being the one to wear that outfit. :no:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

She needs some new colours.


----------



## Cagney the Villain (Aug 4, 2014)

She is sexy wearing anything...I would like to see her with nothing on but anything will suffice.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

She's wrestling without panties since farting gimmick. :mj2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Natalya's looked sexy on a few occasions, Extreme Rules for example, she looked really hot.


----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)

I agree that she hasn't had the best fashion sense but her new outfit is a winner. She looks really damn good in that costume.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm surprised that tight suit can hold all her fat in.


----------



## Cagney the Villain (Aug 4, 2014)

She's fat?? Where??


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

She pulls it off well yes. But I was more distracted by that match. 

Holy shit was that terrible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Do y'all see those SA$HA SECTION signs :banderas*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

marcelBMG said:


> This attire really looks awesome on Nattie!


I liked her dominatrix outfit better.


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

If i was tyson kidd i'd be on that every night.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

There's such a thing as nude coloured underwear.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Would stick my tongue so far up her ass it would come out her mouth.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

A closer look at her new ring gear:


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

That ring gear though. :yum:


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

ever since the fall of last year , she's been the hottest diva on the roster


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> A closer look at her new ring gear:


OMG!! :yum: :mark: :done

@Apostate don't see any undies there :draper2


----------



## thedss (Apr 14, 2015)

Natalya has always been properly hot. I am Atheist and can't help but utter words like, "Dear Lord baby Jesus" when Natalya gets the game on. All the minerals are right there. "Dear Lord baby Jesus, deliver me from temptation... provide for me this day a cold shower or at least that my wife realise the situation, dress accordingly and deal with me, Amen."


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

dashing_man said:


> OMG!! :yum: :mark: :done
> 
> @Apostate don't see any undies there :draper2


I have to totally agree with this, awesome attire!:surprise:


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

The Apostate said:


> There's such a thing as nude coloured underwear.


Most of these kids are virgins. They don't know those things exist.

On that note: A lot of people saying Paige uses recently a push-up but Im still doubtful :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

aquarius said:


> On that note: A lot of people saying Paige uses recently a push-up but Im still doubtful :lol


Her cleavage does look better but there's plenty of ways to achieve that other than just a push up bra too :shrug


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

Natalya went form one of the ugliest to one of the hottest in a space of a couple months. When she changed her make up and started wearing those jump suits I was like damn lemme taste your bath water honey.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Because I really respect Tyson Kidd and the Hart family these threads about Natalya always make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The match though :mj2


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Butt-ugly. She looks like she puts make-up on with a shovel. I'm just glad the netting didn't expose her balls.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

aquarius said:


> Most of these kids are virgins. They don't know those things exist.
> 
> On that note: A lot of people saying Paige uses recently a push-up but Im still doubtful :lol


She 100% does, I met her on Saturday and she had a completely normal top on, they weren't anything like how they look on TV.



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> It's funny you say that, she had a top on where she kept bending down quite a lot and you know all this talk about 'Has Paige had a boob job' that we hear around in regards to this or does she just have push up bra's .... well she hasn't had one, that's for sure as she had a normal top on and they weren't like they are when she's got all that push up bra job on, I've just tried to find a pic from yesterday to show, but can't seem to get a decent one, however these here were from yesterday, one's also at the event, not the best picture's and not sure who the dude is but you can see anyway lol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Brie Mode said:


> Would stick my tongue so far up her ass it would come out her mouth.


Your avatar works eerily well with that statement.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Natalya's very attractive, glad to see them doing something with her.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

Who cares. Couldn't get through this awful match to even see what the OP is talking about.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

OMG! I think I can see part of her hips! This is as exciting as when you could see part of a nipple on the old scrambled porn channels!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Brie Mode said:


> Would stick my tongue so far up her ass it would come out her mouth.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Can't believe Nattie actually won but WWE still found a way to humiliate her.



floyd2386 said:


> OMG! I think I can see part of her hips! This is as exciting as when you could see part of a nipple on the old scrambled porn channels!


The key is squinting. Squint really hard. 
SQUINT!!!

Nattie's attire reminds me of Aksana's...and damn dat Aksana booty.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I've found Natalya pretty sexy since around Mania time, when she started experimenting with those dominatrix style outfits. :bow


I agree, always liked her before. Those outfits are pretty damn hot.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Bret Hart probably hasn't seen this match, and I hope not. If he sees how his niece applies the Sharpshooter, he'll probably commit suicide.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I won't complain about it


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Brie Mode said:


> Would stick my tongue so far up her ass it would come out her mouth.


LMAOOOOO


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It's part of the attire. It's not hard to make the illusion of nudity. I'd hazard she has a flesh colored suit underneath the current one, or has a strapless bra and string underwear, at the nude-ist).

That being said, Nattie's past 3 or 4 outfits have been absolutely downright sexy. Would wear them myself if I had the body for it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I saw "Natalya wrestling without..." on the main page and was hoping it would've said "boots." :mj2

Not gonna complain about no panties though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So sexy :woolcock


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Natalya has the worst fashion sense though. I'm always like "WTF is she wearing"? It's like she ask Stardust for fashion tips.


Someone doesn't know what femdom is. :mj5


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It's part of the attire. It's not hard to make the illusion of nudity. I'd hazard she has a flesh colored suit underneath the current one, or has a strapless bra and string underwear, at the nude-ist).
> 
> That being said, Nattie's past 3 or 4 outfits have been absolutely downright sexy. Would wear them myself if I had the body for it.


she's not wearing anything under that. You can see black dots on her ass cheeks :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

dashing_man said:


> she's not wearing anything under that. You can see black dots on her ass cheeks :mark:


I doubt she'd wear something like that without ANYTHING underneath it.

Trust me, that type of material is not going to feel good against your bare lady bits while you're doing physical stuff.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Nattie has always been a hottie









































Nat's old MySpace photo album, family pics, pics from when she was a model before WWE, etc

https://myspace.com/natalieneidhart/photos


;-)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nattie meh too manly looking. But that is not the point, I mean seriously is the OP a virgin lol? Omg she is not wearing panties! Are you still going through puberty? Are you 12? Seriousley.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Natty used to be cute and super hot in her teen years :yum


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I doubt she'd wear something like that without ANYTHING underneath it.
> 
> Trust me, that type of material is not going to feel good against your bare lady bits while you're doing physical stuff.


you might be right but I zoomed on these two pics, only found black spots. maybe that's why she has been itchy lately :draper2


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Damn Natty was hot :yum: :homer



















WTF, Tyson :lmao :lmao










why is she sitting on her dad's lap


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

Some people have some well...unique tastes I will say. 

Maybe my standards are stupid high or something but I'm looking at Nattie's "normal" pictures and if I saw her in a bar I likely wouldn't pay her much attention at all. 

She is probably the most average looking woman on the roster besides Bayley. Not ugly or anything but nothing that would cause me to double take. I mean she literally looks like a normal blonde white woman I would see at the supermarket...

To me it seems like she is the epitome of "being hot because shes famous". 

To each his own I guess...


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Natalya looks very hot since she begin dressing like that.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

Dev21589 said:


> I want Sasha's butt




As long as I have a face she will always have a place to sit! :sashahi


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

floyd2386 said:


> OMG! I think I can see part of her hips! This is as exciting as when you could see part of a nipple on the old scrambled porn channels!


Lol i used to watch that. Horny teenagers did dumb shit back then.

You kids today have it easy. The girls just get busy. 25 years ago, you had to really try. Call it the dark ages


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Loudon Wainwright said:


> I'm surprised that tight suit can hold all her fat in.


Huh?

Do you have eyes?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

amhlilhaus said:


> Lol i used to watch that. Horny teenagers did dumb shit back then.
> 
> You kids today have it easy. The girls just get busy. 25 years ago, you had to really try. Call it the dark ages


My friend used to try to too and I would always tease him when he thought he saw a nipple (no dude, that's an eye) or if he saw an ass I'd tell him it was the guy's. Good times.

Thankfully we got a computer in 1999 when I hit 13. The selection was a bit limited and you had to worry even more about being busted, luckily my older brother got blamed.:lmao

There were even a few times someone paid me 5 bucks to print off a fake nude of Britney Spears as I was the only one of us with a computer.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

From Death Valley said:


> That sharpshooter :maury





Kostic said:


> Bret Hart probably hasn't seen this match, and I hope not. If he sees how his niece applies the Sharpshooter, he'll probably commit suicide.


I often rag on Nattie's Sharpshooter, but holy Christ that was especially terrible! Her and Rock are the only two people I can remember, along with Shawn, to have shitty Sharpshooters. Rock and HBK I get, but Nattie?! Even CESARO has a better looking Sharpshooter than that shit!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

thedss said:


> Natalya has always been properly hot. I am Atheist and can't help but utter words like, "Dear Lord baby Jesus" when Natalya gets the game on. All the minerals are right there. "Dear Lord baby Jesus, deliver me from temptation... provide for me this day a cold shower or at least that my wife realise the situation, dress accordingly and deal with me, Amen."


I've been saying this for a long time that religion got it wrong, being prude is not the solution, sex can turn people religious.


----------

